# 9.5 month old still has tongue thrust, not ready for solids.. cause for concern?



## BetsyPage (Mar 5, 2004)

I am trying to figure out what is going on with my 9.5 month old. She still seems to have tongue thrust, meaning she gags and chokes when she tries to swallow solids. I've tried different textures, from pureed to mushed to bits of soft chicken, etc. During the same period that I've been offering solids (starting at 8 months) she's also had a cold or runny nose due to teething.

She seems very interested in solids. Yesterday my 3 year old was eating a banana, and Gwen was grabbing for it, so I let her mouth her own banana. She did cough a bit, but I'm pretty sure she swallowed a bit that she mouthed off.

Another thing that everyone notices is that she "plays" with her tongue a lot, turning it sideways and sticking it out. It doesn't protrude or seem abnormal in anyway, though, she just seems to be doing funny things with it a lot, more than I've noticed with other babies.

I told dh that if she is not able to swallow by 10 months, then I'm going to take her in. We don't vax/do well baby visits, so I'll have to find someone I trust to seek an opinion from. Any suggestions would be appreciated there- I'm not sure I want to go to the mainstream ped practice that we are technically patients of, and get a lecture about how I caused this, etc. by not offering solids earlier.

On the other hand, maybe it is possible that this is totally normal, and I really just need to chill out? I'm not even sure what could be *done* at this point, honestly. Is she still within the normal developmental window during which tongue thrust disappears? She seems a bit old to me to still be having this problem.

Also, she is thriving on breastmilk alone at this point (20 lbs, not sure exactly how long though, but size 12 months clothes, hitting all her other milestones)... but I don't want to find myself in a position where she is anemic at 1 yo if she is slow to start solids.

Thanks!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Sounds normal to me. Just keep giving her opportunities to eat solids if she wants to and she'll figure it out.

-Angela


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

FWIW my ped told me a while back that some breastfed babes don't lose their tongue thrust reflex entirely until they're weaned. Having a decreased reflex is not the only clue she's ready for solids. If you feel all the other signs are there, I'd continue to offer her finger foods, cut back on the spoon feeding, and let her figure it out.







But the more you spoon feed, the less control she has over the food, the more likely she'll gag on something.

Although they lack a lot of nutritional value, we've found Breakfast Os (the organic Cheerios) have been wonderful for helping our 10 month old practice self-feeding. I started out by putting one at a time on the tray in front of her, and built up so now I put a dozen or so -- she learned quickly to pick one at a time, chew it (she chews with her little teeth in front then gums the rest), then will take her time swallowing. She rolls things around with her tongue a lot too. But solids before age one are for practice anyway, so the more practice she has, the more adept she'll become.

We've had to be careful about not giving her big things to self feed though as she gags herself. So I watch her carefully.

Your babe will get there. I would try not to worry. It just takes time, like any other skill, to master the art of chewing and swallowing.









ETA: we like the mesh feeders too, as they help ensure she doesn't bite off too much at a time, since she gets a little excited at times and I worry about certain foods -- like apples -- and choking. Mesh feeders work well for some babies if you're not opposed to using them.


----------



## ChiaraRose (Aug 8, 2005)

My ds was the same way. And I worried , a lot. His iron was very low, too. He was very interested in solids, but always gagged on them. At around 10 months the gagging stopped, but then he didn't want solids. Then suddenly around 10 days ago, he started eating, and he eats plenty now (and of course nurses a ton still







). The Organic Cheerios were good for him because he let them dissolve in his mouth before he swallowed and he could participate in eating. Sometimes he sucked on the mesh feeder on some banana and avocado. Just keep offering and I am sure one day your babe will start, too. My LC said not to worry before 14 months. My ped freaked on me and told me I can believe her or my LC. I decided to belive the LC, but I still worried, so I know how you feel. Hugs!


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

if she drinks breastmilk she knows how to swallow.


----------



## moonbeem (Sep 7, 2006)

my mw said not to start solids till 12 months-breastmilk is perfect for our babies


----------



## BetsyPage (Mar 5, 2004)

I don't spoon feed her, btw.

I'll just keep offering periodically... obviously yes she knows how to swallow, but not solid food.

Thanks!


----------

